
Expect “equal pay for equal work” at your new remote job - dvtrn
https://www.nityesh.com/equal-pay-for-equal-work-at-a-remote-company/
======
Sebb767
This article is great; it really touched on all the things I immediately had
in mind.

GitLabs compensation always felt extremely unfair to me. Their relocation
calculator seems to be offline at the moment, but I remember SF having a
factor of 2.x and Munich, which is a pretty expensive city in my country,
having a factor of 0.3. Guess where the CEO lives.

Now, I can see why it makes economical sense for GitLab to do this, but it
feels like they're telling you "we don't pay you because we can" right in the
face. And if I have to move for an all-remote company the point is a bit moot.
Let's hope that, with enough work-from-home in the market, it will fix itself.

------
dvtrn
Note (I am not the author): The words “You should” seem to have been auto-
edited out of the title, as I copied and pasted directly into the title field
from the blog post-which I think may give the post a different flavor to those
browsing titles here.

Otherwise, no intentional editorializing done here. Just a brief _caveat
lector_.

